# Driving with Photocopied Documents



## John34000 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello,

I'm driving into Spain for a few weeks and propose to carry photocopied documentation for the UK registered car, specifically, the log book, mot cert, insurance certificate, drivers licences, passports and so on. 
I'm concerned that if the car is broken in to and the originals are lost, the aftermath would be quite time consuming and annoying.
I've already scanned all the important documents so would be able to re-print everything should something go astray.

The big question is, should I need to produce/show motoring documentation to someone say like the Police, would the photocopies be acceptable?

Another option is to stash the originals in the accommodation on arrival, then carry photocopies whilst out and about where the car is likely to be left unattended from time to time.

Anyone with recent experience on this please?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

John34000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm driving into Spain for a few weeks and propose to carry photocopied documentation for the UK registered car, specifically, the log book, mot cert, insurance certificate, drivers licences, passports and so on.
> I'm concerned that if the car is broken in to and the originals are lost, the aftermath would be quite time consuming and annoying.
> ...


Depends on the policeman 
However, I carry original documents in our car all the time, because when stopped the police will require to see the original papers. There are various reports of people being fined for not having them. Thats a Spanish registered car though. I'm assuming that you dont own a house here (which would confuse the issue if stopped) but if not really you will be a tourist. I would carry the original insurance certificate with you, you will need your original passport anyway. And your ferry tickets 

I never leave our passports in our house, they are always in the wifes handbag


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I think you may have to have the documents notarised to keep the police happy, but that would involve bringing the originals over for the notary to copy in their office, then you can perhaps put the originals in a safe place wherever you are staying, at least that is what you have to do if you live here.
If you want to be ultra safe, then find a local notary office, often you don't even need to make an appointment, they will do it there and then for a small charge.
Check with your insurance company you are covered for driving in Spain for the few weeks you are here, some companies only cover for the country you live in.
However when we have just been over for a couple of weeks holiday prior to living here, with a UK reg. car, we just carried our passport around with us, but that is a bit of a hassle. Now we have Spanish reg, cars but still get all the docs. notorised.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

John34000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm driving into Spain for a few weeks and propose to carry photocopied documentation for the UK registered car, specifically, the log book, mot cert, insurance certificate, drivers licences, passports and so on.
> I'm concerned that if the car is broken in to and the originals are lost, the aftermath would be quite time consuming and annoying.
> ...


Photpcopies of those documents are fine as long as you are just on holiday here. Police checks are usually relatively light for holiday makers and often you only get asked to produce your license. Just make sure that you carry your driving license and insurance certificate in the original.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You only need notarised if you are living here and use copy docs, I think a tourist (as stated) wont have the same requirements


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> You only need notarised if you are living here and use copy docs, I think a tourist (as stated) wont have the same requirements


I normally just carry the hire car agreement - leaving passport and driving licence indoors. Would this be illegal?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jules 123 said:


> I normally just carry the hire car agreement - leaving passport and driving licence indoors. Would this be illegal?


you're _supposed _to carry photo ID at all times driving or not............. so I reckon so


which means I walk about illegally most of the time


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> you're _supposed _to carry photo ID at all times driving or not............. so I reckon so
> 
> 
> which means I walk about illegally most of the time


I do sometimes put my passport in my bag - perhaps it's a habit I should get into.

Never quite sure what my status is in Spain. Is residential tourist an officially recognised term?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I always carry my photo bit of the driving licence although the bloke in the pic doesn't look like me at all. If you ask me he looks quite scary. Then again, not photograph of me has ever looked like the guy I see in the mirror.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you're _supposed _to carry photo ID at all times driving or not............. so I reckon so
> 
> 
> which means I walk about illegally most of the time


Apparently the requirement to carry id when out & about is no longer an offence for spaniards or foreigners. When it got dropped, I've no idea but mention of people being stopped for other things & having no docs; crops up regularly in spanish newspaper reports, with the addendum that it's no longer required.

Driving , I carry my spanish licence & original docs in the car.( Actually I seem to recall that the insurance requirement is no longer necessary as the Trafico have acccess to the insurance database. I continue to carry it as some of the other police don't! )
When working outside, walking , out on the bike, etc; I don't carry anything.
I never carry a passport .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> *Apparently the requirement to carry id when out & about is no longer an offence for spaniards or foreigners*. When it got dropped, I've no idea but mention of people being stopped for other things & having no docs; crops up regularly in spanish newspaper reports, with the addendum that it's no longer required.
> 
> Driving , I carry my spanish licence & original docs in the car.( Actually I seem to recall that the insurance requirement is no longer necessary as the Trafico have acccess to the insurance database. I continue to carry it as some of the other police don't! )
> When working outside, walking , out on the bike, etc; I don't carry anything.
> I never carry a passport .


well that's good news then ............ I'm legal


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

IMO.
Coming from the UK you are obliged to carry the original documents (no if buts maybes)


----------



## John34000 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all for your comments, seems fairly straightforward, I can easily carry my UK photocard driving licence, as it doesn't take up much space. I think I'll stash everything else in the accommodation safe, just carry photocopies.

What no-one has commented on so far though, do you get to produce your docs at a police station should the copies produced not meet with the approval of the officer concerned?

John


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

If you were 'pulled up' for speeding etc, copied docs. would probably suffice, until you could produce the originals at a police station at a time specified by the officer. I always have my photo card licence, that is easy.
If it was a more serious offence ie drink driving, running somebody over, you would be arrested here, until they have established the cause.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

John34000 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you all for your comments, seems fairly straightforward, I can easily carry my UK photocard driving licence, as it doesn't take up much space. I think I'll stash everything else in the accommodation safe, just carry photocopies.
> 
> ...



I think that you will find that you get fined straight away! To my knowledge there is no concept of a 'producer' here in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I just remembered this link Driving in Spain: practical information and advice. |spain.info in English 

from our _Forms & education, driving, tax, healthcare, animals, residency, visas etc......._ sticky thread

it's a link to _*turespaña*_ which is a Spainsh govt. agency for tourists


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> I think that you will find that you get fined straight away! To my knowledge there is no concept of a 'producer' here in Spain.


Thats my understanding also. You produce your docs at the time you are asked. You dont get a second chance


----------

